# personalisation



## ice (4 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai deux petites questions:

1ère: Je voudrais savoir comment je dois faire pour changer l'image de la fenêtre de démmarage, c'est à dire la fenêtre sur laquelle quand j'allume mon ordi, il y a écrit MacosX et l'ordi démarre.

2ème: Je voudrais savoir comment je dois faire, pour changer l'apparence de mon iTunes ( je voudrais mêtre une image à la matrix. 

En fait en gros je voudrais savoir comment je peux faire ça sur mon ordi:


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2004)

Pour iTunes, tu peux déjà essayer d'aller voir dans le "contenu du progiciel"(ctrl+clic/afficher le contenu...) et repèrer l'image de fond, ensuite, tu la remplaces par la tienne...
 Pour l'image de démarrage, vas voir là...


----------



## ice (4 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pour iTunes, tu peux déjà essayer d'aller voir dans le "contenu du progiciel"(ctrl+clic/afficher le contenu...) et repèrer l'image de fond, ensuite, tu la remplaces par la tienne...
> Pour l'image de démarrage, vas voir là...





Je suis déjà aller sur ResExcellence.com, mais je n'y arrive toujours pas.


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2004)

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais essayer de changer l'image de boot, donc je ne peux pas te guider,...
 Mais tu suis les instructions et ça ne marche pas ?
 Tu as téléchargé l'appli qu'il faut ?


----------



## ice (5 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je n'ai jamais essayer de changer l'image de boot, donc je ne peux pas te guider,...
> Mais tu suis les instructions et ça ne marche pas ?
> Tu as téléchargé l'appli qu'il faut ?






Heu...en fait je ne sais pas quelle application il faut utilisation pour pouvoir faire cette manipe.


----------



## macintroll (5 Juillet 2004)

Les explications pour changer de boot panel sous Panther (10,3) sont ici :
http://www.resexcellence.com/mods_04/03-04-04.shtml

Une image en PDF a changer 

Location of image to replace:
/System/Library/CoreServices/SystemStarter/QuartzDisplay.bundle/Resources
Image Name: BootPanel.pdf
Image Type: PDF
Image Size: 472 x 360


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2004)

Lorsque tu télécharges une "boot image" sur Resexcellence, tu as un Read Me dans le dossier décompressé qui t'indique d'utiliser Imagine BootX...
 Voilà !


----------



## macintroll (5 Juillet 2004)

Pour iTunes :

Changer le Skin (en créer un perso)
http://www.resexcellence.com/hack_html_01/07-30-01.shtml

comment installer un skin existant :

1. Control-Click sur iTunes
2. choisir 'afficher le contenu'
3. ouvrir le contenu puis le dossier resources
4. faire une copie du fichier iTunes.rsrc
5. copier le nouveau fichier de thème iTunes.rsrc

Ya plus ka


----------



## ice (5 Juillet 2004)

Merci beaucoup à tous pour l'aide!


----------



## ice (5 Juillet 2004)

Encore une petite question comment est-ce que je dois faire pour changer l'icone de ma corbeille?
J'ai essayer, en allant dans les ressources systems, sauf que l'image que je telecharge n'est dans aucun format connu alors que pour pouvoir changer celle de la corbeille, la nouvelle doit etre au format png. Que dois-je faire?


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2004)

Tu peux le faire avec Candy Bar, mais c'est payant...


----------



## ice (5 Juillet 2004)

Et il n'y a pas autre chose, qui n'est pas payant?


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2004)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Et il n'y a pas autre chose, qui n'est pas payant?


 Je ne sais pas...
 Fais une recherche sur les forums... regarde la FAQ de MacG...


----------



## macintroll (5 Juillet 2004)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Et il n'y a pas autre chose, qui n'est pas payant?


 et bien il suffit de le faire à la mimine 
 tout est expliqué la : (en anglais)

http://www.xicons.com/help/dock_10-3-x.php


----------



## ice (6 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux le faire avec Candy Bar, mais c'est payant...



Salut, 

J'ai fais une recherche sur internet, et j'ai trouvé un site ( je ne me souviens plus de l'adresse ), dans lequel CandyBar était gratuit. Alors je l'ai téléchargé et on ne ma pas demandé de payer quoi que se soit.
Est-ce que c'est possible que le programme soit gratuit où pas?


----------



## evergreen (9 Juillet 2004)

macintrool...j'ai copier comme tu as dit mais une fois que c'est copié on en fait quoi de notre skin?? je peux le mettre nulle part!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2004)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai fais une recherche sur internet, et j'ai trouvé un site ( je ne me souviens plus de l'adresse ), dans lequel CandyBar était gratuit. Alors je l'ai téléchargé et on ne ma pas demandé de payer quoi que se soit.
> Est-ce que c'est possible que le programme soit gratuit où pas?


 Le téléchargement de CandyBar est gratuit, mais il s'arrêtera de fonctionner après 30 jours.


----------



## ice (9 Juillet 2004)

a ok merci beaucoup


----------



## ice (25 Juillet 2004)

Et oui, c'est encoer moi. Je voudrais savoir si il existe un prog. comme CandyBar, mais gratuit?


----------



## macintroll (26 Juillet 2004)

evergreen a dit:
			
		

> macintrool...j'ai copier comme tu as dit mais une fois que c'est copié on en fait quoi de notre skin?? je peux le mettre nulle part!!!



tu parles de la Skin de iTunes ?
Y a deja eu un sujet la 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-56742.html

Je vois pas comment t'expliquer ca plus simplement que ce qui a déjà été fait.
Exemple :



> avec le thème Darkflame3 :
> 
> Dans le dossier "Resources" de iTunes  tu prends le fichier "iTunes.rsrc" et tu le met sur le bureau.
> 
> ...


----------



## ice (26 Juillet 2004)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de la Skin de iTunes ?
> Y a deja eu un sujet la
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-56742.html
> 
> ...


 Non je ne parle pas de iTunes j'ai déjà changé le skin de iTunes. Je parle des programme qui permttent de changer les icones, comme CandyBar.


----------



## macintroll (26 Juillet 2004)

Ben soit Candy BAr soit tu modifie les icones  toi meme.
le lien que je t'ai envoyé sert uniquement à modifier les icones du dock en utilisant un petit logiciel appelé Iconographer. http://mscape.com/products/iconographer.html

je te le remet :
http://www.xicons.com/help/dock_10-3-x.php

Pour changer les icones systeme à la main voici une explication (en Anglais également)
http://www.xicons.com/help/defaults_10-3-x.php


----------



## ice (26 Juillet 2004)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> Ben soit Candy BAr soit tu modifie les icones  toi meme.
> le lien que je t'ai envoyé sert uniquement à modifier les icones du dock en utilisant un petit logiciel appelé Iconographer. http://mscape.com/products/iconographer.html
> 
> je te le remet :
> ...


 Merci


----------

